# Pioneer 6ohm reciever with Samsung 3ohm speakers?



## Cal Stroud (Aug 30, 2017)

Hello!

I am very new to all of this; just got my own place after graduating. I bought a set of samsung speakers (5 speakers + subwoofer) from a second hand store about two years ago pretty cheap with a mind to use them once I got where I am now. Yesterday I found a pioneer receiver at a local pawn shop. I had read about resistance and power ratings a bit, and this receiver said it would do 350W (not sure per-channel), and could be configured down to 6 ohms. I figured 6 ohms was close enough to 3 (for the speakers), and I got it for $90. The model numbers for both are below.

I now have two essentially unrelated questions pertaining to the use of this equipment together...

1. Can I power these speakers safely with this receiver? How? If not, which one should I pitch and replace? I'm worried about price point more than the optimal/highest fidelity system, but if something's going to burn out I definitely want to be safe. This is an exerpt from the receiver's manual... 

*Amplifier section*
Continuous average power output of 90
watts* per channel, min., at 8 ohms, from
20 Hz to 20 000 Hz with no more than
0.2 %** total harmonic distortion.
Front (stereo) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .90 W + 90 W
Power output (1 kHz, 6 Ω, 0.05 %, 1 ch driven)
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 120 W per channel
Guaranteed speaker impedance
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 16 Ω to 8 Ω,
less than 8 Ω to 6 Ω (setting required)​


2. The subwoofer (also marked 3ohms) accepts a bare speaker wire, but the subwoofer out on the back of the receiver is marked "pre out" (I assume pre-amplification), and is an RCA cable. Does this mean this receiver assumes that there is an amp in the subwoofer? Is there any kind of workaround for this?

Thanks for your replies! 


Reciever: Pioneer VSX-1019AH-K

Speakers:
1. Front(both): PS-FTX72
2. Back(both): PS-RTX72
3. Center: PS-CTX72
4. Subwoofer: PS-WTX72


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I would not use 3Ω speakers if the amp states it is only for 16Ω - 8Ω. You risk blowing the output stage of the amplifier by using such low impedance speakers. (You should be looking for an amp that can drive 2Ω - 4Ω speakers)
You are correct in the fact that an amplifier is required for the sub out signal, and again it needs to be able to drive such a low impedance.


----------



## dickfantastic (Aug 10, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-HT-T...000PU6MAC/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_pdt_img_top?ie=UTF8

The speakers and subwoofer you have are designed to be used with this system here, it seems you are missing the "receiver" that came with this setup. This is why you see speaker wires coming out of the subwoofer, it is supposed to be powered by the receiver from the setup. This type of setup is what is commonly known as a "home theater in a box" or HTIB. Some of the more expensive ones you are able to upgrade certain things like the speakers or receiver, but it looks like this one is all meant to be used together.

The good news is that you have a relatively good receiver now to use as a starting point to build a real system! My best advice goes with the post above, ditch this stuff. It will sound terrible at best without its base unit, and possibly harm the receiver you now do have.


----------



## Cal Stroud (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks so much for the advice! I guess I'll focus on learning about some new speakers to match the receiver. Any off-hand recommendations as to where to start?

Thanks guys!


----------



## dickfantastic (Aug 10, 2017)

I really like my Klipsch setup, I have the Reference lineup. I hear Elac makes some really nice, inexpensive speakers all the way up to some really spendy models. SV Sound makes great speakers and subwoofers at lots of different price ranges, same with HSU Research. I recently bought a subwoofer from Power Sound Audio, and looking at their speakers, if I had to do it all over again I think I would start there. Just my opinion. Another great company is JTR Speakers, they sell top of the line products as well. If you're into the DIY route, check out parts-express.com, they have all sorts of great deals on speakers and other equipment. 

I don't think you'd be unhappy with speakers from any of these companies, there are lots more. I guess it all comes down to what you want to spend. Buy what you can afford, and it's ok to buy it a few speakers at a time until you are done building your system.


----------

